# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Vocht achter de longen

## xanne

Na ongelukje had ik gebroken ribben, de Huisarts besloot foto's te laten maken en ontdekte nmiet alleen mijn gebroken ribben maar ook vocht achter de longen iemand ervaring met dit probleem?
1. hoe is het ontstaan?
2. Wat is eraan gedaan?
3. Hoe gevaarlijk is dat?
4. Bestaat er ook een ongevaarlijke vorm?
5. Kan het ook zijn dat er op een fot'een oude longontsteking wordt herkend dmv vocht of is dit lidtekenweefsel?
Bijvoorbaat dank voor al uw reacties
Xanne

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Xanne,

He vervelend dat je gebroken ribben en vocht achter je longen hebt  :Frown: !
Ik heb zelf geen ervaring ermee, hopelijk reageerd er nog iemand die het wel ervaring heeft.
Ik heb wel een link gevonden met informatie over 'Vocht achter de longen', longoedeem: symptomen en oorzaken" zie http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...-oorzaken.html
1. Ik denk dat in jou geval de gebroken ribben de oorzaak kunnen zijn als ik zo de informatie van jou en de link lees.
2. Er zijn verschillende behandel methoden afhankelijk van de oorzaak: behandeling van de oorzaak, pijnbestrijding: o.a. paracetamol en ibuprofen, vocht aftappen (= thoracocentese) met naald of slang (= longdrain), operatieve ingreep _(Bron: consumed.nl)_
3. Onbehandeld kan het levensbedreigend zijn.
4. Voor zover ik begreep zijn er 2 types maar vocht achter de longen schijnt onbehandeld gevaarlijk te zijn.
5. Hier staat een verschil van oude en nieuwe long foto, dus ik neem aan dat de specialisten wel verschil kunnen zien of het om een oude longontsteking gaat of dat het iets anders is. Anders vraag je het aan de specialist?
Ik hoop dat je een beetje antwoord hebt op je vragen  :Smile: 
Heeft de arts verder niks gezegd tegen je behalve dat je gebroken ribben en vocht achter de longen had? Heb je ook een vervolgafspraak?
Sterkte en beterschap!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## sietske763

heb je ook plaspillen gekregen??
ik heb ook veel vocht achter li long gehad(ruim 3 jaar geleden)
ik kreeg toen een longdrain, afgesproken door longarts, ik zou zowiezo doorverwijzing naar een longarts vragen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat je jou ervaring deelt  :Smile: 
Waar kwam bij jou het vocht vandaan en hoelang heb je er last van gehad?

----------


## sietske763

heeft ruim 5 weken geduurd daarna werd er pus gevormd en kreeg ik weer een andere drain.
dat was allemaal na die medische fouten
iedere dag wer er een longfoto gemaakt.
daarom vind ik dit vehaal zo vreemd dat ze je zo laten lopen.................

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
He vervelend dat je door een medische fout er zo lang last van had, wel goed dat ze longfoto's maakten om veranderingen waar te nemen...
Maar het is zeker vreemd dat een arts niet gelijk behandeld of doorverwijst als hij/zij vocht achter de longen constateerd  :Confused:

----------

